# Specialized Dolce, Allez, Secteur



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a new bike, one of these - Specialized Dolce Elite, Allez Elite, Allez Sport, Allez Triple or Secteur. I don't want to spend more than $1500 - the bike I have now is a Giant OCR3-W - I've never liked this bike, don't know if its the fit, its a small, I'm 5'6", 29 inseam. I want to step up in bikes, but on another site, sounds like the bikes I'm looking at are also entry level bikes. Any thoughts on these bikes I'm considering? I'm heading to the bike shop tomorrow.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

I believe Specialized makes good quality bikes all throughout the price range. The Dolce, Allez, and Secteur may not be the top models, however are fairly decent.

When I went through the entire "which bike to buy deal". I pretty much rode each line Specialized offered and every model in the line (excluding the women's models  ). I would suggest the same for you as well. Now as for the pricing I would be hesitant to buy the top model of any of the three lines of bikes mentioned. IMHO when spending $1500 on an aluminum bike I fell like just a little bit more and I could get a carbon frame with better components. This is not my decision though.

Dolce frame geometry will be a little more relaxed than the Allez. I assume you understand that the Dolce is similar to the Secteur just as a women's model. At 5'6" 29 inseam should bring you into the ballpark of the 52-54 range. A problem I see with the Dolce is the lack of a 52 frame. So unless a 51 fits (which is possible) or 54 fits you may have to look at other models. Not sure if you have considered used bikes, but if you sit back and watch craigslist some great deals appear. Best of luck tmr


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

*New Bike Owner*

I decided on a Specialized Secteur Elite Compact in Silver/Black. They had to order me a 54 cm, which I can pick up Tuesday after work. I think I'm going to be very happy with this bike. Thanks for the input.:thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

trek7100 said:


> I decided on a Specialized Secteur Elite Compact in Silver/Black. They had to order me a 54 cm, which I can pick up Tuesday after work. I think I'm going to be very happy with this bike. Thanks for the input.:thumbsup:


Love my Secteur Comp - great ride. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## mcaswell (Mar 5, 2011)

trek7100 said:


> I decided on a Specialized Secteur Elite Compact in Silver/Black. They had to order me a 54 cm, which I can pick up Tuesday after work. I think I'm going to be very happy with this bike. Thanks for the input.:thumbsup:


That's what I have (though mine is the white/black)... you'll love it!

--Michael


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

That's what I just got for my first road bike a week ago. I was hoping for the Grey and Black but they had a White and Black built up in my size and after my test ride I just had to have it. Did a 40 mile ride yesterday and it was great, you'll love that bike.

SS-


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for your input. Can't wait to get her.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a Allez Sport in black/red as my first bike.

Post pics of your bike!


----------



## Secteur_Man (Jun 9, 2011)

*Newbie to cycling and the forum...*

Hello all ... as stated in the subject, I am a newbie, who's become quite addicted to this wonderful sport. I've been lurking here for several weeks and finally decided to bite the bullet and join in the discussion. 

My current ride is a 2010 Secteur Sport with Sora / Tiagra components, which I hope to upgrade to at least Ultera in time. But my first upgrades will be a set of Neuvation wheels and some Continential 4000's (Determined based on research mainly from this site).


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

Also new guy here looking at the top Secteur with carbon seat stays. More ride reviews the better...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Isn't Spec. giving away an S-works helmet with the purchase of any of the above mentioned models? I believe until June 26th. Check it out.


----------

